# Porting a Dolmar PS-5100 S



## jason stratton

here's a pic of her with "her" rod covered up.


----------



## jason stratton

Stock numbers are
Ex. 110deg
Trans. 135deg
Int. 75deg
There's why these little saws scream and have compression. My mod numbers will b.
Ex. 105
Trans. 130
Int. 78
If it still has a enormous amount of compression the exhaust will b raised along with everything else. It's at 220psi now, it doesn't need anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

This is new for me. I spent most of my time trying to get the exhaust on a stihl down to 100. This little rascal has to much exhaust.


----------



## Kevin

For those of you scratching your head, may I introduce you to Jason Stratton. He is the guy that is porting & polishing Hannah - my Dolmar PS-5100 S. He's used to a forum that is not much of a community it's more of a pissers contest. He doesn't really fit in over there because he doesn't get into all that bravado BS so I invited him to share my rebuild here with us.

Keep it coming Jason we love these kinds of threads . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

jason stratton said:


> It's at 220psi now, it doesn't need anymore!



Holy WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

More to come. I thank u for the welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin said:


> Holy WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


From what I read it's nothing for these little saws to have close to 200 stock. On a small saw I'll go with a higher compression number. If it was 90cc that's to much.


----------



## Kevin

Jason we never talked about the muff mod. Can you give her a dual port instead of just opening the stock exhaust? The reason I ask is because the dual port mod I made on my 372 nine years ago IMO is the reason she is still kicking ass and taking names with all stock parts to this day.


----------



## jason stratton

Shouldn't b a problem. We're lucky these make awesome compression because there's very little room for lowering the cylinder, the skirt on these pistons is very short it's not far from free porting with just a gasket delete. Stock squish was 045 the gasket was 025 so squish is 020 it's almost like they designed it for a gasket delete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Welcome jason! 

And thanks for explaining Kevin! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Welcome Jason, theres another Stratton lurking around here too @kris stratton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

manbuckwal said:


> Welcome Jason, theres another Stratton lurking around here too @kris stratton


Sounds like this place has some intelligent members.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Soooo,
Raise the exhaust port, then delete head gasket to maintain compression, correct?


----------



## jason stratton

Brink said:


> Soooo,
> Raise the exhaust port, then delete head gasket to maintain compression, correct?


Yes I'm raising the exhaust to loose a little compression but also to get some rpm. After all these are supposed to scream so I say let her scream. The numbers Stock are very good I'm just raising everything to gain some rpm and loose just a little compression. The piston and ring have never bn ran so compression will increase over break in and we don't need anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

This makes me want to get my saw ported even more now


----------



## jason stratton

I've honestly never ported this paticular saw. I'm basing my numbers off of the 7900's I've done they seem to prefer lots of blow down so I'm gonna try 25deg. I've never ran this saw so the first time will b ported, I'm used to big ported saws so it's gonna have to b mighty feisty for me to b satisfied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

JR Custom Calls said:


> This makes me want to get my saw ported even more now


Once u go ported there's no going back. Every stock saw u grab will b disgustingly slow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I don't know shinola about motors and mods... And yet, I'm still moderately excited about the prospect of a screaming, ported saw. What's wrong with me?

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

DKMD said:


> I don't know shinola about motors and mods... And yet, I'm still moderately excited about the prospect of a screaming, ported saw. What's wrong with me?


Call you Caitlyn?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jason stratton

The idea of a screaming ported saw is why I am what I am. If there's something wrong with u then there's something wrong with me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

jason stratton said:


> Once u go ported there's no going back. Every stock saw u grab will b disgustingly slow.


Kevin told me the very same thing. I'm a pretty fair mechanic in my own right but I have never done any porting of the type that changes the timing. Done a little polishing and clean up of the ports for better flow but that's about it. Welcome to the forum! And also thanks for explaining the process for all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm a pretty fair mechanic in my own right ...



That is an understatement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jason stratton

I have zero ego so if anyone has a idea that is better than mine tell me. The only way to get better at what u do is to learn from people who know more,I'm all about that.

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin

Jason show us more pics we love pics.


----------



## jason stratton

I'll b home in a hour. Gonna lay it out for porting then get to porting her. Pics coming in a bit.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I don't know shinola about motors and mods... And yet, I'm still moderately excited about the prospect of a screaming, ported saw. What's wrong with me?



There is nothing moderate about your excitement with stuff like this. I think words like quivering, trembling, sweaty palms, and salivating perotids are more accurate . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jason stratton

let the molesting begin

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Jason, I will enjoy following allong. Do shed some light on how the timing is changed by raising and lowering certain windows. I understand the theory, just not the details like degrees and such. I know each saw would be different but maybe use this one as an example. Very cool indeed. Glad to have you here withat us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jason stratton

as u can c compression is a asset on this saw. After raising the exhaust 5deg it's dead on 200psi keep in mind after break in I usually c 10 more psi so were talking a 210 psi monster. I got a feeling it will b mean enough when u get done using it you had better check your wallet to c if it's still there. Also I would keep it away from your women folk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jason stratton

I explained it to Kevin like this, the exhaust port sets the tempo of the saw the lower it is the farther the piston can travel downward under power before it is exhausted. A 660 stihl is a great example the exhaust opens at 96deg on it so the squish band has to b cut and the cylinder lowered to get more exhaust, say 100deg is what I like if u can achieve that ull have a very strong saw. Compression is directly connected to the exhaust in the same way, the more room it has to gather a incoming charge and squeeze it the more power can b made. Rpm is also set by the exhaust the higher the exhaust the less travel it has till the port opens hence more rpm. A pipe saw will b in the 80's and a strong work saw will b around 100 to 105 because it needs a wider powerband to performe like we want.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## jason stratton

Transfer timing has a unlimited amount of variables. It depends on case volume case compression and the hight of the exhaust. Some saws like big blowdown numbers some dont. A 7900 dolmar likes need 30deg of blowdown a 460 stihl likes around 15 a 660 and a 395 like around 20 but all those numbers depend on the hight of the exhaust. Intake duration I usually let how much the cylinder is lowered determine that.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## jason stratton

Sorry for my lack of punctuation. I'm a logger and saw mechanic not a scholar.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## jason stratton

What I'm saying is not the gospel it's just the way I c it in my mind. Someone else could explain it differently with different terms and still b right. That's how a 2 stroke Works in my mind. I'm always eager to learn from anyone about anything. A day that nothing was learned is a waisted day in my mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

jason stratton said:


> Sorry for my lack of punctuation. I'm a logger and saw mechanic not a scholar.



That's okay we have a guy named Tony (@Tclem) that has conditioned us to understand broken English to put it mildly -- he makes you look like a Ph.D .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> That's okay we have a guy named Tony (@Tclem) that has conditioned us to understand broken English to put it mildly -- he makes you look like a Ph.D .


Why'd alll youse piyken on mes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## jason stratton

The saws that I have built are all based around compression and rpm. Take 2 saws ported the same but one with 20lb more compression and u won't have to run them to tell them apart u can hear the difference. It's all about being able to turn the chain faster, if a stock saw turns 9500 in the wood and a ported one turns 11000 then I've done my job well. My old 064 with a 24" bar with a hungry chain buried turns over 12000 and is absolutely the strongest saw I've ever ran. It makes me smile!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jason stratton

Tclem said:


> Why'd alll youse piyken on mes


I'm with ya bud!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Jason, you ever done a 394/395xp?


----------



## jason stratton

Yes sir. I just finished my personal 395xp and it's very strong, sadly I sold it but I've got a couple more. I can't help but notice the gobble gobble in your name. I'm a turkey hunting maniac, I have 700 acres in the heart of turkey paradise. I'm also a very good turkey caller, if u build turkey calls we definitely need to get to know each other better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

jason stratton said:


> Yes sir. I just finished my personal 395xp and it's very strong, sadly I sold it but I've got a couple more. I can't help but notice the gobble gobble in your name. I'm a turkey hunting maniac, I have 700 acres in the heart of turkey paradise. I'm also a very good turkey caller, if u build turkey calls we definitely need to get to know each other better.


I have a 394xp... seems that we may both have something of interest to offer each other... haha 

I've mentioned a few times that I want to get my 394 ported. It's hopefully going to be a dedicated milling saw, as I'd like to get a 60cc saw (562xp most likely) for felling. I was telling Kevin that before I considered upgrading to a 3120, I wanted to see if the rumors and dyno results were true that a ported 394/395 would outperform a 3120.


----------



## jason stratton

A stock 3120 will not cut with a ported 394/395. U would have to be milling giant wood for it to b more efficient. A 394 seems to have more grunt than a 395, and that's saying a mouth full. I've ported both and can't tell them apart then, I have a recipe for a milling saw that I would like to try.


----------



## jason stratton

A ported 394 will leave u not even considering a 3120. A had a 880 that I ported and it was strong but my 372 would out cut it, unless your talking 4 foot bars but a 24" bar is overkill most of the time round these parts.


----------



## jason stratton

As for a 60cc saw the 562 is a good choice, but for a little more weight I'd buy a 372xp,once ported they are a light weight lite saber


----------



## Kevin

Pound for pound my 372 cuts better than any saw I've ever had. When my 346 was ported she was close though (in relative terms pound for pound). But my 372 just eats wood like she has already been ported. Can't imagine what's she'd be like ported.


----------



## jason stratton

I would gladly build u one like mine. Mine is just pissed off at wood! I meen it hates it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

You should make some cut vids Jason I love watching and hearing a saw that is truly pissed off at the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jason stratton

I'll get some up soon as I figure out how to. I'm hoping to get your dolmar in some wood later today and post some video of it also

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## jason stratton

My Internet is real crumby. It takes 20 minutes to load a pic


----------



## Kevin

Man that blows if a pic takes 20 minutes a video will take a week.


----------



## jason stratton

It always tells me my video is to big. Story of my life though. Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

If you take 3 or 4 videos you can send them to me on a chip and I can upload them for you.


----------



## jason stratton

I'm trying to load one now


----------



## jason stratton

Keeps telling me my file is to large


----------



## Kevin

Where are you trying to load it? You cannot oad video directly to the forum you have to load it to youtube first.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

You could put them in a zip file then email them to @Kevin then he could unzip them and post them for you.
I do that a lot with large files at work.


----------



## jason stratton

YouTube! I'll go there and yell at my screen some more!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Have you ground any alloy yet?


----------



## jason stratton

It's ported. Gonna rebuild the carb and c if it will run in a bit. I got pics but it takes forever to load them.


----------



## jason stratton

I figured out how to load a video so hopefully before dark I'll have one of it in some wood.


----------



## Brink

To raise the ports, ever try notching the piston dome?


----------



## jason stratton

Yes sir. Works good but for a customers saw I try to leave the piston Stock incase he wants to replace it himself one day. It also can cost compression buy not much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jason stratton

Well it's mostly ported. I raise the ports a little at a time with a target in mind checking how it runs with every change. These cylinders are expensive and it's easy to remove material but very hard to put it back. I'll polish the exhaust port when it's where I want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jason I think you will do some good business with the folks here. I appreciate your explanation of the porting process. I have matched ports to intake manifolds and done some polishing and piped engines and tuned carbs for performance, but I have never done a true porting job to change the timing, increase compression, and hot rod a 2 stroke. I find this all very fascinating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Ever port a rotary valve two stroke?


----------



## jason stratton

I absolutely love chainsaws any make. I'm so glad to b able to show what little I know and learn from a great bunch of guys. I am a honest man, good or bad u will get the truth from me and it's nice to communicate with people who are the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## jason stratton

Brink said:


> Ever port a rotary valve two stroke?


I never have but it sounds very interesting. Do u have one?


----------



## Brink

Had one. On a Kawasaki. Ran hard. I prefer a reed valve over CD with a window.


----------



## jason stratton

I have a couple ported reed valve saws. They are torque monsters


----------



## woodtickgreg

jason stratton said:


> I absolutely love chainsaws any make. I'm so glad to b able to show what little I know and learn from a great bunch of guys. I am a honest man, good or bad u will get the truth from me and it's nice to communicate with people who are the same.


There's good people here Jason, we are a different kind of group here, we pick on each other a little and have some fun, but we don't seriously bash anyone. We might have some heated conversations from time to time, but it is all good natured and we respect each other. I am very glad that Kevin invited you to our forum, you'll fit right in and I can already see that you have. I'm like you as well, tell the truth, be honest good or bad, most of us here are the same way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink, ever ride a old can am with a rotary valve? Pretty cool in their day. Yup, I like reed valves too!


----------



## Brink

I was never much of a rotax fan


----------



## Brink

I did have a Yamaha R1 350. 
When I was done it had more engine than that cruddy dual leading shoe front brake could handle.


----------



## jason stratton

woodtickgreg said:


> There's good people here Jason, we are a different kind of group here, we pick on each other a little and have some fun, but we don't seriously bash anyone. We might have some heated conversations from time to time, but it is all good natured and we respect each other. I am very glad that Kevin invited you to our forum, you'll fit right in and I can already see that you have. I'm like you as well, tell the truth, be honest good or bad, most of us here are the same way.


I'm all about conversation and they can become heated when people care about what they do. I don't have time to argue with the people on the other site I'm on. I learn from them but have no desire to try and prove my saws against there's. Like I told kevin, the way they gloat and the price they charge I damn sure hope there saws are better. But I bet they ain't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jason stratton

What does the file does not have a allowed extension mean?


----------



## jason stratton

Will someone pm me there cell number and I'll text u a u tube video of one of my saws so u can post it. I can't get one from utube to here to save my ass


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'll send ya mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Jason you have my number call me


----------



## Kevin

Yeah or Jon either way.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here it is. Makes me feel kind of funny in a few places

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jason stratton

Thanks man. That's my old 064. Nothing special just a strong woods port and gobs of compression. That's a 8 pin but it needs a 9


----------



## Kevin

I didn't even know they made a 9 pin. All my saws are 7s.


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin said:


> I didn't even know they made a 9 pin. All my saws are 7s.


Not anymore. There's a 8 pin on your little dolmar right now. I just finished tuning it sounds great, 4 strokes hard at 15500! I'll fix this chain up and get it in some wood in the morning and get some video up. I haven't advanced the ignition yet!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## jason stratton

Nothing bends or breaks she'll b heading home friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

jason stratton said:


> Not anymore. There's a 8 pin on your little dolmar right now. I just finished tuning it sounds great, 4 strokes hard at 15500! I'll fix this chain up and get it in some wood in the morning and get some video up. I haven't advanced the ignition yet!







​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

What do you mean by 7, 8, or 9 pins?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Brink said:


> What do you mean by 7, 8, or 9 pins?


The rim sprocket... how many drive link spots it has on it (for lack of a better description). 8 will spin the chain a lot faster than 7, but that comes with a loss of torque as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin said:


> I didn't even know they made a 9 pin. All my saws are 7s.


madsends has them up to 17 pin. It takes a ported big cc saw to run a 9 pin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jason stratton

Just as soon as the airfilter drys I'm goin to the log pile. Isn't much room to duel port the muffler so it has a triport. The stock opening and to small gill ports on the sides. It sounds pissed off. Videos up in a couple hours.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

jason stratton said:


> Just as soon as the airfilter drys I'm goin to the log pile. Isn't much room to duel port the muffler so it has a triport. The stock opening and to small gill ports on the sides. It sounds pissed off. Videos up in a couple hours.



You're killing me man get us some pics at least!

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jason stratton



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## jason stratton

Get u a airfilter coming. I don't no what u cut but it's the nastiest gritty stuff I've cn. I don't know how a saw can last ti long in it. Don't get a stihl the filter on them would never work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I won't be cutting in that section of my patch anymore I used Hannah to get the last of the trees that were in the very ass end of a tight slough. I sort of was sacrificing her so as not to have to use any of my Swedish gals. I figured the little German Fraulein was tougher for that kind of work.


----------



## Kevin

I have an extra filter for her though I just forgot to send it I guess -- I thought I had.


----------



## Kevin

Man that's slick how you opened up the muff never seen one done like that.


----------



## jason stratton

Thanks. Gonna give her about 8deg of ignition advance and head to the log pile in a bit. She sounds strong and idles great. I also have 100' of Oregon Square ground chisel. I'll spin one up for it. Freebie!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## jason stratton

She'll be coming home tomorrow. I'm out of stickers but they are ordered, next week I'll send u a sticker for her and a shirt. What size are u?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I can't wait to stretch her legs I have a yard full of ERC to buck and I am gonna use her solely. Man this is soooooooo exciting!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

My logo stickers that I put on saws and shirts will b in next week I'll send u them. What size shirt?


----------



## Kevin

Shirt? Wow this is cool let's go with a large Med is usually too tight. 

Hey show us some pics of the post port and polished job those are the pics we wanna see most.


----------



## jason stratton

I will this eve. I will tear it down and polish the exhaust and locktite it back together. Will get some pics then. Would do more but I've got lots of saws going at the same time and it's easy to forget to take pics. Not use to doing it, posting a build hasn't happened in my shop before. I'm happy to do it just have my candle lit at both ends. Shirt and sticker will b following her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

Your new airfilter is sitting on my bench. I'm a jackass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

The reason I used a funny face in your post #97 is because I had misread it - I thought you said "



jason stratton said:


> next week I'll send u a sticker for her and a skirt. What size are u?



I thought you were saying I needed to use the saw in a skirt. Henry (@SENC ) and the Doc are both skirt wearers and we kid each other here that way so much I have skirts on the brain. Doc (@DKMD) even paints his fingernails no shite.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> those are the pics we wanna see most.


Push .i wanna see a video of that thing spewing chips out the back end like it just ate Chinese buffet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

jason stratton said:


> Your new airfilter is sitting on my bench. I'm a jackass



Lol I thought I had sent one. I do that kind of thing all the time.


----------



## Kevin

Yeah Jon that too!


----------



## jason stratton

I'll have video in a bit. I gave up on skirt wearing, get saw dust in my nooks and crannys

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> The reason I used a funny face in your post #97 is because I had misread it - I thought you said "
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were saying I needed to use the saw in a skirt. Henry (@SENC ) and the Doc are both skirt wearers and we kid each other here that way so much I have skirts on the brain. Doc (@DKMD) even paints his fingernails no shite.



If you had legs like mine, you'd wear a skirt too! Hater...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

DKMD said:


> If you had legs like mine, you'd wear a skirt too! Hater...


hmmm..



DKMD said:


> I don't know shinola about motors and mods... And yet, I'm still moderately excited about the prospect of a screaming, ported saw. What's wrong with me?
> 
> 
> JR Custom Calls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call you Caitlyn?
Click to expand...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I think all this talk of skirts ran Jason off.


----------



## jason stratton

Nope had a Dr appointment just now headed home. Gonna video her in just a bit. Bn a busy day


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here's one he sent me for ya @Kevin ...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## jason stratton

There's more power in her but the new piston is breaking in so I'll keep her fat till I run a tank of fuel through her. Also it took 2 new files to whip that chain into shape.


----------



## jason stratton

I would go to the woods if it was earlier in the day but these little guys keep me pretty close to the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jason - nice work man! I don't think I have ever seen @Kevin this excited. When you can keep someone who understands as little about engines as I do checking every few minutes for new posts it is a great thread. Well done

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

I told you the chain was trash. Send her to me and I'll put her in some big wood and make a video. She sounds great. She needs 3 or 4 tanks of high octane non-ethanol to wake up and I have a fresh batch waiting. I did send you a prepaid return label didn't I?


----------



## jason stratton

NYWoodturner said:


> Jason - nice work man! I don't think I have ever seen @Kevin this excited. When you can keep someone who understands as little about engines as I do checking every few minutes for new posts it is a great thread. Well done


Thank u kind sir. I've enjoyed every second of this build. This site is like nothing I've ever bn apart of and I thank uns for putting up with me. I've already met a couple of outstanding human beings on here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin said:


> I told you the chain was trash. Send her to me and I'll put her in some big wood and make a video. She sounds great. She needs 3 or 4 tanks of high octane non-ethanol to wake up and I have a fresh batch waiting. I did send you a return label didn't I?


Yes sir I have the label here. I'll put the rest of this tank through her and send her your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Jason thanks so much for making this happen so quickly. I'm salivating to get my hands on her. I still want to see her insides after porting unless it's a trade secret. If it is no problem.


----------



## jason stratton

I wish I had more time and better knowledge of computers to post more stuff. I'm dumb with computers and busy as a cat covering excrement.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin said:


> Jason thanks so much for making this happen so quickly. I'm salivating to get my hands on her. I still want to see her insides after porting unless it's a trade secret. If it is no problem.


I'll tear it down in the morning to polish and locktite everything. I'll get some pics up then. No secrets here, I'll show and tell everything I can to anybody who wants to c it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

It's okay I will run her for about a dozen or two dozen tanks and look at her just out of curiosity and post pics. That will help you too.


----------



## Kevin

I have played that short vid 3 times man she sounds like one pissed off broom hilda I cannot WAIT to get her in some wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton

I always run them before I polish the exhaust incase I change it I ain't wasting time. About a hour with my thing deep inside her and she'll be headed home.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin said:


> I have played that short vid 3 times man she sounds like one pissed off broom hilda I cannot WAIT to get her in some wood!!!


I'm pretty impressed and the slowest saw I own is my wicked ported 372xp. So that's saying something.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

jason stratton said:


> About a hour with my thing deep inside her and she'll be headed home.


If I had a dollar for every time I've been in that situation...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jason stratton

JR Custom Calls said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I've been in that situation...


U and me both!


----------



## jason stratton

I got a new piston coming for my 372 when I tear it down I'll post some pics of the porting in it and how I've made popup pistons by hand.


----------



## jason stratton

I just killed another rattlesnake, bout 4 foot long


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

jason stratton said:


> I just killed another rattlesnake, bout 4 foot long


Save the rattles, Tan the hide and cook up the meat! I know the hides sell good on here and maybe the rattles. The meat is just a tasty bonus!


----------



## jason stratton

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Save the rattles, Tan the hide and cook up the meat! I know the hides sell good on here and maybe the rattles. The meat is just a tasty bonus!


I've killed so many that I don't even mess with them anymore. I killed on last year that was 70" and had 17 rattles


----------



## jason stratton

Kevin I noticed your saying on your page at AS. Life's to short for stock saws, I absolutely love it. It's nice to interact with people who have the same ideas as me. Bn a pleasure porting your saw, send me that 372xp and 395xp and I'll build u one like mine!


----------



## Kevin

jason stratton said:


> ....send me that 372xp and 395xp and I'll build u one like mine!



First things first - we have a saying here Jason which you will see over and over again (even I get called down for it) _"No pics, it didn't happen."_ We're still waiting to see pictures of Hannah's new holes!


----------



## jason stratton

If u can't tell the difference when u run it I'll send u your money back. There will b pics later today. I'm at work today but have pictures to post. Takes forever to load them and all I got is my phone to do it on. When I get home I'll get some up


----------



## Kevin

It has nothing to do with doubt it's just a tradition here to hassle someone when they don't post pics - just habit to do so. If it's too much hassle don't worry no big deal.


----------



## jason stratton

It's no problem and I completely understand. If I sent my saw and money to someone I didn't know I would wonder what was going on with it. I've already took the pictures just waiting for my daughter and her laptop to put them up for me.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I think most of us have some form of ADHD as well


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think most of us have some form of ADHD as well



Dnot hvae DHDA d'not not heva none lysdexia ether bucko!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jason stratton

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think most of us have some form of ADHD as well


Lol. I know I have adhd and ocd, I'm gonna post up all the pics and videos, everyone on this site that has a chainsaw I'd like to port them. Trust is built over time so bare with me.


----------



## jason stratton

ruffed in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jason stratton



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

That's a huge difference. I showed the picture and played the video to my yard full of ERC logs and they are trying to grow wings so they can fly away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jason stratton

Last video coming in a bit. I got her phaser set to kill. She's comin home my freind.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Jason. It's not that Kevin doesn't trust you, it's so that all can learn about what a ported saw really is. Without seeing the work you have done it is just words and people can't really associate that with the job. Heck might as well say port hole instead of ported saw, lol. Outstanding work and thanks so much for showing all of us.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## jason stratton

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Jason. It's not that Kevin doesn't trust you, it's so that all can learn about what a ported saw really is. Without seeing the work you have done it is just words and people can't really associate that with the job. Heck might as well say port hole instead of ported saw, lol. Outstanding work and thanks so much for showing all of us


It truly is very difficult for me to get this stuff posted. No WiFi and very little service. Every time I go to load a pic my phone rings and I gotta start over. I've got WiFi coming next week so I can show and do more. I am very trusting and so is kevin, I'm glad he had the guts to go out on a limb and take a chance on me, he won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------

